# Channing Frye on his return to Suns: ‘I never felt like I was done’



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PHOENIX – The big news out of Suns media day on Monday was the team making official what Channing Frye had announced personally the night before: that he has been cleared to play by a multitude of physicians, and will be back on the active roster beginning immediately.
> 
> “There’s a lot of weird feelings going on right now,” Frye said. “It’s been a long year. It’s been one of the hardest years I’ve had to go through, because I couldn’t do anything. I couldn’t rehab it, I couldn’t go out on the court and work on it. It was something [where] I just had to sit, and wait, and heal.”
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-return-to-suns-i-never-felt-like-i-was-done/


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Could have used him still injured this year. Him and Bledsoe really increase the number of wins to like 25-30 for us.


----------

